# [H] orks [W] IG or £££ [uk]



## Footslogger393 (May 14, 2012)

Hello guys, 

I have a small ork force that is taking up space which I'm looking to trade for IG troops or cash 

Trading: 
Ork codex
27 - slugga boys 
2 - big shootas 
2 - rocket units 
29- chopper boys 
2- ork nobs with power klaus 

Some are painted some are not, 
And the I have about 5 spare ork boys with one arm


----------



## thatuncivilgamer (Feb 26, 2014)

How much? And where?


----------



## Footslogger393 (May 14, 2012)

£60 Ono, I live near Watford but I do have paypal so we could sort it out though that


----------

